# Bosch Discontinues the Green top 42lb injectors.



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

Just got word from a supplier that the Bosch Greentops, are discontinued, and will soon be NLA. The green Giants are a direct replacement, but at $10-$20 more per injector depending where you get them from. 
Better get them now while you can. I'm working on buying a case of em. 
Just so ya know:








Are discontinued. 
To be replaced by these:










_Modified by cetanepusher at 11:02 PM 3-7-2010_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

The new style ones probably have better low pulsewidth and dead time characteristics. I'd gladly pay 10-20 extra for that.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

I was thinking the same thing. Good riddance. Not to mention my EV1 green tops are so noisy (LOUD)


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sdezego)*

I'm not 100% sure the new "green Giants" will fit though. Remember, our cars are old, and theres no point for the Big manufacturers to make any parts for them anymore.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cetanepusher)*

Actually I believe the new style "green giants" (and most EV1 injectors) were created for weight considerations more than anything


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (cetanepusher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cetanepusher* »_I'm not 100% sure the new "green Giants" will fit though. Remember, our cars are old, and theres no point for the Big manufacturers to make any parts for them anymore. 

the green tops i think originally came as some sort of ford motorsports package.... theyll always make parts for mustangs







so id imagine the new ones fit inside the same overall package


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
the green tops i think originally came as some sort of ford motorsports package.... theyll always make parts for mustangs







so id imagine the new ones fit inside the same overall package

No they won't, as even ford uses a different injector now.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (cetanepusher)*

so bosch has completely turned their back on the 5L guys who were using those injectors?
i doubt it


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ValveCoverGasket)*

They discontinued every large bodied injector as far as I know. I belive the Green Giant style is the new replacements.


----------

